# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Страху нет

## Nik Primopye

В принципе, Internal Server Error ничего страшного не представляет. Так, некоторое неудобство. С 3, или 5 раза - все равно страница открывается.

Лично установлено - если при отправке сообщения вылазит Internal Server Error - не надо паниковать,не надо повторять отправку - сообщение уже отправлено и появится на форуме.

На мой взгляд - при желании отправить сообщение - лучше всего открыть новое окно. При появлении ошибки - окно сообщения не трогать, контролировать по первому-общему окну. Практически в 100% максимум после 5 попыток откроется общее окно форума - и в нем - Ваше новое сообщение.

Ник

----------

